# Why do dogs tremble?



## Limom (Sep 27, 2008)

HI. I am happy to have just discovered this forum. My Scooby is 4 years old and thankfully has been healthy and happy so far. Last week-end he was quite miserable, scooting on his butt and licking the area til it was red and raw looking. The vet expressed his glands and said he would be well in a couple of days. He improved drastically but occasionally does still try to lick the area.
My concern is that he trembles every so often. He has done it in the past and the vet didn't find any reason for it. Does it indicate pain? cold? anxiety of any kind? ... or is it something they just do?
We are in NY and the weather has changed drastically. Does the change in temperatures affect our small dogs?

I can't wait to get to know everyone and your Maltese doggies.

Thanks very much.
Mary


----------



## Limom (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry, I just wanted to add my email notification.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes it can mean any of those things, anxiety/fear, pain, cold...so u just have to see if u can see any associations with the trembling to figure out which it is


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

We used to have a miniature dachsund who would shake whenever I took her to the vet. From the second we got out of the car, it started. Then, the second we walked out of the exam room and headed toward the door, she would stop. Obviously, it was caused from anxiety. So it could be something as evident as that, or something that isn't so easy to figure out. 

Try finding a common denominator in the times that it happens, such as something that is occuring, the temperatures, etc. Maybe that will help you pin point what is causing it. And offer lots of reassurance and comfort.  

Debbie


----------



## mmmom (Jul 3, 2007)

My Maggie May has done this in the past. When I asked the vet about it she said either she was cold, in pain, anxiety or possibly if she hasn't eaten for awhile that it may be low blood sugar. So the next time she started shaking I ruled everything out and gave her 1 tsp of corn syrup like my vet said to do when she had low blood sugar. It worked within a few minutes. Sometimes she just gets cold as I keep her coat cut short so I started putting clothes on her and she was fine.
Good luck in figuring it out, just remember the process of elimination

Patty and Maggie May
  :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie trembled all the time when we first got her. The first time it turned out she was having a bad reaction to the spay sutures so it was pain. Then when she kept trembling the vet said it was probably because she was feeling so bad due to the demadex/infections. But once all her health issues cleared up it was obvious it was some outside stimulus causing fear/anxiety that we had to figure out. She has no problem going to the vet at all or going outside to walk or play. It was something in the home.

So, like MKLadee said we started looking for a common demoninator and what exactly was she reacting to repeatedly. Some things became obvious once we started observing her and the surrounding environment - if we leave the fridge door open it beeps - trembling. Beeping noise on tv - trembling. Dishwashing running (it the silents kind and we can't hear it) - trembling (she can hear it). Microwave running and especially the beeping when it's done. The beeping on a wristwatch.

And, the main culprit! The buzzer on the dryer which is upstairs and we can barely hear it downstairs! Hubby does the laundry during the day so he started taking her upstairs while he washed clothes and she was getting used to the noise somewhat, but when the dryer went out we replaced it with the kind that has an adjustable volume on the buzzer - the buzzer can even be turned off.

Likewise, when the dishwasher is running, I'll go into the kitchen (she always follows me) and spend time there and she's getting used to that to. So, our main mode of attack is exposing her to all of these noises while at the same time doing something she likes - playing with her and just spending time with her while we go about our business in the area of the noise. Not coddling her or petting her or soothing her though as I think this would have made it worse.

I hate to see her trembling and can't imagine where the "breeder" kept her for those many months that she is so afraid of electronic/machinery noises. She's turned into such a happy-go-lucky girl that I just hate to see her stop in her tracks and start to shake so uncontrollably at times and go hide in her bed. I don't let her stay in her bed while she's like this. I will lure her out and get her to do something else so she's not concentrating on the noise.

Well, that's another one of my novels. I hope you can figure out what's going on and help your baby with whatever is causing it. I know how tough it can be when they are not feeling well or upset and you don't know why.


----------



## Limom (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your responses. If I could rule out pain as a cause of his trembling, I wouldn't be so worried.... not that anxiety or cold are to be ignored either!
As suggested, I will definitely look for a pattern with his trembling. I too have that silent dishwasher (thinking here), and his trembling is more pronounced in the morning. Maybe it is food related! 
Again, thanks so much. How great to have a group to come to that understands and doesn't judge!

Mary


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with you...the people of Spoiled Maltese are great! What a wealth of information and support!

Let us know if you figure it out! :biggrin:

Debbie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i have found tht Bianca only trembles when she is scared.. (when she is cold she just scoots around trying to get under blankets or pillows to get warm) 

She mainly gets scared when i have her in the car with me and we go through a drive thru and she hears the voice come out of the little box.. that scares her (altho she likes tv and radio so im not sure why that scares her).. and of course when i do any grooming such as bath.. trying to get her toenails (notice i said trying).. she isnt really scared of a brush but she definitely tries to get away.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

some dogs are also afraid of storms. 
my mom rescued a besinji mix and if there is a storm even 100 miles away she'll start shaking.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Glory Girl shakes when I am getting the dog's food ready for them. And it's not because she is hungry either. I think it's excitement or something like that for her.

I hope you figure out what is the cause of your baby's shaking.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

mocha shakes only when she is scared and bruno only shakes when he has a very short haircut and it's winter time (he curls up in a ball and shakes a bit so i figured he's a little cold) and occassionally both shake at the vet's office.


----------



## mak&mollysmom (Oct 1, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 29 2008, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642326


> i have found tht Bianca only trembles when she is scared.. (when she is cold she just scoots around trying to get under blankets or pillows to get warm)
> 
> She mainly gets scared when i have her in the car with me and we go through a drive thru and she hears the voice come out of the little box.. that scares her (altho she likes tv and radio so im not sure why that scares her).. and of course when i do any grooming such as bath.. trying to get her toenails (notice i said trying).. she isnt really scared of a brush but she definitely tries to get away.[/B]



Yes, My Mak trembles on car rides too. The more I take him the better he is getting. I think he thinks he is going to the Vet, or groomer. But now that he is getting used to the car rides he is more relaxed. Poor Babies!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie has has periods of shaking/tremors. She is a rescue and though I have been able to sort out some of the reasons/times she trembles...( she came witha few 'issues") there have been others that I simply was a loss as to the 'why".

Since my little Missy (RIP) was diabetic I know how to blood test and yes, a few times her blood glucose levels were pretty low. I then started keeping track ( a journal) of how well she ate and the incidents of tremors . Yes, sometimes she was simply 'off her food' or didn't eat her full meal. So that took care of 'that' reason.

She has gone a long long time without incident.. then last week it started in again...it was not food/BG related. I was at a total loss. She does this with upcoming thunderstorms sometimes, though THAT has improved tremendously and often no problems at all with them.... but there were no storms even nearby.
Fireworks DO freak her out!.. she's terrified of them. However, I heard none and it happened on week-day middle of the day so ruled that out. Come to find out from a gal that lives about 1/2 mile away... someone was setting off home-fireworks! and yes on those two days Naddie was trembling! I never heard them but she apparently DID! so I am ASSUMING that was the cause.

Certain noises will get her into a 'twit'.. like the chirp when smoke detectors give warning of low battery.... THAT really sends her 'off' ! Microvave beeps don't... go figure! 

She and Quincy are in short cuts and yes, the temps here in NY are getting pretty chilly. I've started keeping them in their light-weight sweaters since they are so close to the floor where temp is even lower.


----------

